# Tips how to stop a pony biting.



## scewal (22 August 2012)

I purchased a pony 1 week ago and turns out is quite a biter. He nibbled the lead rein when i viewed him but since has bitten me twice. He is only four and everything goes in his mouth. he tries nipping when i put his head collar on, leading and general handling.

He has no tip bits or treat by hand. Want to iron out this nipping lark asap.

Thank you.


----------



## nikicb (22 August 2012)

I know this might be contraversial but he would get a sharp smack (with my hand) across the shoulder/chest and a stern 'no' if he got close to biting me.  Usually after a couple of times a stern 'no' if he is looking like he is going to bite you will be enough.  But I would never hit him across the nose.


----------



## Meowy Catkin (22 August 2012)

My young gelding nips and he's also ear shy (difficult combo  ) and I have had success recently with clapping my hands loudly (one clap) whenever he turns to nip. If I'm holding something, I shout 'OI!' and I also push him away (hand on his neck and gently push) when he starts to get a bit too interested in my sleeve/hood/whatever.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (22 August 2012)

Ive had 2 stallions both with a tendancy to be a bit nippy, and was told smacking them doesnt teach them anything and the thing to do is give them a sharp pinch (with nails if you can) in return instead, this mimics what would happen in the wild and worked especially with my last boy who thought very carefully about doing it again!


----------



## FfionWinnie (22 August 2012)

I would never hit him. I would bump him in the chops with my elbow or shoulder as he went to nip.  Sorted many horses out like this and it doesn't not make them head shy but does stop them biting.  As far as he is concerned biting you (mildly) hurt him so he better not bite. There is an element of timing involved but once you have it it's easy. 

One of the ones I did recently was a 22 yr old shetland pony and the habit was well ingrained. In his case it was my knee generally.


----------



## Elsiecat (22 August 2012)

nikicb said:



			I know this might be contraversial but he would get a sharp smack (with my hand) across the shoulder/chest and a stern 'no' if he got close to biting me.  Usually after a couple of times a stern 'no' if he is looking like he is going to bite you will be enough.  But I would never hit him across the nose.
		
Click to expand...

^this. It stopped my mare biting when you did up her girth after 3/4 days


----------



## scewal (22 August 2012)

He caught me a beauty this afternoon, lovely lump on my arm now. Will try the pinching  technique and see how we go.


----------



## nikicb (22 August 2012)

scewal said:



			He caught me a beauty this afternoon, lovely lump on my arm now. Will try the pinching  technique and see how we go.
		
Click to expand...

Good luck.  Whatever method you use, remember it's all in the timing.  He needs to know that what he is doing is going to have an immediate negative effect.


----------



## I love my Spanish horse (22 August 2012)

Timing is definatly the key, needs to be straight after he goes to do it to be effective, sometimes a pinch comnbined with a growl or loud stamp of the foot at the same time can be effective aswell. Certainly shocked the cr@p out of mine the first time


----------



## Dubsie (23 August 2012)

FfionWinnie said:



			I would never hit him. I would bump him in the chops with my elbow or shoulder as he went to nip.  Sorted many horses out like this and it doesn't not make them head shy but does stop them biting.  As far as he is concerned biting you (mildly) hurt him so he better not bite. There is an element of timing involved but once you have it it's easy. 

One of the ones I did recently was a 22 yr old shetland pony and the habit was well ingrained. In his case it was my knee generally.
		
Click to expand...

This really works.  Daughter used to ride a little grey Welsh pony, and I used to gety it from its field at the top of our road (about 3/4 mile away).  LGW pony4 years ago used to be quite a nipper when daughter first started riding her, however I quickly got used to jamming my elbow just where it was heading to bite my arm.  Now daugher hasn't ridden said pony for around 2 1/2 years, but instructors daughter wanted to ride, so I went to get it, and the lesson has been well learnt!  Teeth were raised in my direction once on the journey back,  LGW was tempted (I had bare arms!)thought better of it and retreated without me having to jab an elbow at all


----------



## Taisypops (23 August 2012)

My mare was very nippy when I got her...I stopped her by flicking her on the nose when she was snaking round towars me and if shs lunged at me I cupped my hand and smacked her, the flicking only annoyed her and the cupped hand smack results in more of a noise than actually hurting her.  She has just about given up and she isnt head shy.....x


----------



## Dry Rot (23 August 2012)

I poke with a finger -- and shout "NO!". As others have said, it is in the timing and shock value. But I don't have inherent biters, only youngsters who try things out to see if it will be fun. It isn't! Doesn't seem to make them head shy as I do a lot of head/poll scratching as well to counter that. Like most problems, don't let it get started.


----------



## fornema (23 August 2012)

If you can anticipate when she's going to nip or she does it more ie when you trot her up, twizzel the end of the rope sharply to get horses attention, don't hit with the end of the rope, as any sort of physical thing a lot of horses seem to fight against.


----------

